
Show HN: Stanchion – Add priorities to your web app's network requests - vashington
https://github.com/alixander/Stanchion
======
vashington
Hi, hoping to get some feedback on what people thought about the idea of an
application-level layer to manage network requests. Hacked together this over
a week or so; definitely not production ready. Thanks for checking it out.

~~~
dvdhnt
It looks interesting to me, although I don't think I'm the one to judge how it
would impact performance.

I'm curious what you were doing at the time that inspired you to build this or
what particular problem you were solving then?

~~~
vashington
I was working on a web app where many requests were being made in many
different code paths. There were noticeable slowdowns in UI pieces that were
streaming data when a lot of network activity was occurring.

